# What is your favorite sight?



## cleggy (Aug 26, 2006)

#1-Spott Hogg Hunter 7 pin
#2-Sword Twilight Hunter with custom pins


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

#1 for target... HTM, Axcel, CBE.
#1 for hunting... Boss Hogg, Hogg Father.

#2 for target or hunting... Sword, Apex Gear.


----------



## gmark (Jun 15, 2010)

First, go back and read the ebay auction post carefully. If the seller did not specify the front box only I would file a grievance with ebay. If you paid with Paypal you'll get your money back. It sounds like BS to me to only recieve part of the real item.

Due to your interest in hind sights, check out the Anchor sight. I've seen this product mentioned several times. The manufacturer is Innovation Archery. Search here on AT as there is plenty feedback on this product. 

It's unfortunate you didn't get a working Eliminator Pro. Don't let some jackass on ebay get the best of you. Good luck!


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

I did open a resolution case with ebay. He shows the stock picture and posts the stock description of the eliminator sight and sends only the front box. It is going to be a while before I get my money back due to the lengthy resolution process. 

However, I did buy a Black Gold Redzone online. So I will be using a peep the rest of this hunting season.




gmark said:


> First, go back and read the ebay auction post carefully. If the seller did not specify the front box only I would file a grievance with ebay. If you paid with Paypal you'll get your money back. It sounds like BS to me to only recieve part of the real item.
> 
> Due to your interest in hind sights, check out the Anchor sight. I've seen this product mentioned several times. The manufacturer is Innovation Archery. Search here on AT as there is plenty feedback on this product.
> 
> It's unfortunate you didn't get a working Eliminator Pro. Don't let some jackass on ebay get the best of you. Good luck!


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

*Black Gold Flashpoint Redzone*

Since I couldn't get the sight I wanted at a good price I was able to get a NIP Black Gold Flashpoint Redzone for $95 on ebay TMD. I haven't received it yet but there were a lot of good reviews on the Black Gold sights.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Anything black gold. I have a solaris with a super seven base and love it. Im gonna buy a ascent here soon though.


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

mathews xt 600 said:


> Anything black gold. I have a solaris with a super seven base and love it. Im gonna buy a ascent here soon though.


Can you tell me what makes it so good. Just curious since I haven't recieved mine yet.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Palegabe said:


> Can you tell me what makes it so good. Just curious since I haven't recieved mine yet.


I love the brightness of the sight. I also like the inch wheel adjustment for the individual pin. There customer service is the best I have used. Overall a great company with a great product.


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

mathews xt 600 said:


> I love the brightness of the sight. I also like the inch wheel adjustment for the individual pin. There customer service is the best I have used. Overall a great company with a great product.


Thanks Matt!


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

Sword twilight hunter!


----------



## GTinKY (Mar 2, 2010)

Carolina Archery Foxfire sp weighing 2-3 ounces at $36.00


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

HHA OL-5000.:thumbs_up


----------



## perotehunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Favorite Sight - Copper John Widowmaker 5 ($129.00)
FS<$100 - CJ Widowmaker 5 Used on AT

Great sight for use with Hindsight as well - the pins are thin all the way to the housing, so you don't get a lot of clutter like you do with the Sword Twilight Hunter - plus Pope and Young rules say no battery powered devices on your bow -


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Sure-loc QC2


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

*Black Gold Redzone Sight*

My new Black Gold Tredzone Sight just came in. First impressions:

1. Well made. Well made is also another way of saying heavy. I didn't think to weight it, but now that I have it sighted in I am not taking it off. Over 9 oz for sure and maybe 12 oz. 

2. Five .019 pins is overkill for me. Wish it came in a 4 pin version but the pins are very thin. I may look to see what it takes to remove a pin or just slide 1 or 2 to the bottom. Pins are in 2 colums so 0 gap is possible but if I need pins so close together I don't need both pins. Pins are very bright and align perfectly vertically. This is a big pet peeve of mine and the reason I am replacing my Cobra sight.

3. The group adjustments are a dream. A verticle adjustment knob labled with an directional arrow for up (down of course is the other way). A horizontal adjustment knob labled left (rigt of course is the other way). One turn of the know equals 1 inch of target movement at 20 yards. I found this held true for the verticle/horizontal group adjustment knobs and for the individual pins. In the card that came with the sight it says this 1 turn/1 inch ratio is for the individual pins. So it is a bonus it works for the group adjustment as well. 

4. Individual pin adjustment is smooth and [email protected]! Yay!

5. Very easy to sight in. Haven't needed the 3rd axis ajustment.


----------



## gmark (Jun 15, 2010)

*It's good to see*

Glad you got something on your bow....finally. Must have been frustrating to see it sitting there for so long with all the troubles you've had. Have a good season!


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah it was frustrating but I am shooting lights out now with my Apache Rest (I will upgrade to QAD HD next season) and the Black Gold Sight. My ebay resolution is nearly over after nearly 3 weeks of trying to get my money back. 

I did get an e-mail from Montana Black Gold and the Redzone sight weighs 8.7 oz. So shame on me for saying it was heavy upto 12 oz. Still feels heavy compared to other sights but the adjustability is second to none and not as heavy as I thought. I am already trying to get another one for my son.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

I just got a new bow (hoyt turbohawk) and was looking for a new sight in the same price range. on-line research i kinda decided i wanted an apex sight because it had what i was looking for. easy adjustments, 3-4pins, lightweight, small bright pins, a UV light wouldnt hurt, solid construction. but i ended up get the new Axion 3-pin its awesome painless set up, the dampener helps keep vibration down, the pins are bright and with the light and G5 peep i have a lot better low light shooting capabilities than i ever had with my old set up.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

for hunting hha ol 5500
for target cbe


----------

